# Shimano Stradic Aero 2000



## Turus (15. September 2004)

Hi ihr Boardies,
mein erste Frage in diesem Forum.
Was haltet ihr von der Rolle : Shimano Stradic Aero 2000

Suche eine Rolle mit der ich mit kleinen Wobblern, Spinnern, Blinkern und Shads angeln kann. Taugt die was??? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?? Wo ist der Unterschied zur normalen Stradic Serie??

Danke und Petri heil schon mal vorab


----------



## Basi8811 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*

Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass alle Shimano Rollen gut sind.
Für deinen Einsatz aber würde ich die Technium oder die Twin Power nehmen.

Aber auch die Stradic Aero ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Turus (16. September 2004)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort,

weiß denn jemand wo der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Stradic Serie und der Stradic Aero liegt????


----------



## ThomasRö (24. September 2004)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*

Mit einer Shimano oder Abu Garcia Rolle dürfte man immer richtig liegen! Die sind super von der Qualität her, mir ist an der Spinnrute noch nie wegen der Rolle ein Fisch verloren gegangen!


----------



## huntespinnfischer (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*



Turus schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antwort,
> 
> weiß denn jemand wo der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Stradic Serie und der Stradic Aero liegt????




Gibt es keinen.Ist nur ein etwas älteres Modell.
Bis dann!#h


----------



## huntespinnfischer (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*

Hi!
Gibt es keinen.Ist nur ein etwas älteres Modell.
Bis dann!


----------



## Franky D (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*

die aero modelle müsten di emit heckbremse und zusätzlicher kampfbremse sein sind schon etwas älter berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Aero 2000*



Franky D schrieb:


> die aero modelle müsten di emit heckbremse und zusätzlicher kampfbremse sein



Falsch ! #d



Franky D schrieb:


> sind schon etwas älter



Richtig ! :m

Das sind die ersten Stradics, die in Deutschland "aufgetaucht" sind. Ick habe hier eine 2000er von 1992.
Sehr schön zu sehen am "Stempel" auf der Innenseite des Rotorkopfes.
Wenn die Leier noch gut erhalten ist, dann hegen und pflegen.
Die Rollen halten zig Jahre und sind nicht mit denen zu vergleichen die jetzt mit Brimborium, Glanz ,Glitter und viel verbautem Plastikschrott uff'n Markt kommen.


P.S  Ach Du liebe Zeit, jetzt erst jesehen........der Gaul is ja schon 8 Jahre tot.


----------

